# Leica/Zenit ... FF mirrorless rangefinder??



## dxqcanada (Oct 7, 2018)

Hmm, this one was shown at Photokina but it appears we all missed it.
Designed by Zenit and to be assembled by Leica.
Hands on review: Leica and Zenit’s full frame Zenit M
Zenit - promo


----------



## cgw (Oct 7, 2018)

No thanks. Give me a Fuji X100T/F or X-Pro 2 any day and I'll live with the shame of an APS-C sensor.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 7, 2018)

...but...but ... it's an M-mount.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 7, 2018)

dxqcanada said:


> ...but...but ... it's an M-mount.


Exactly!

I agree with the author, a wonderfully quirky, wonderfully oddball collaboration with Zenit and Leica.  I would love to have one, but at $5,000 ... it's a bit expensive for fun. The 35 f/1 may be a serious lens.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2018)

There will be only 500 units sold. The $5k-ish price includes the 35mm f/1.0 lens...so,it's a big savings over a Leica 240, which is basically, what the camera "is". I expect that Russian newly-rich types will buy these, along with 'Leica' collectors. What an oddball collaboration-a Russian brand long known for junky cameras, and Leica, long know for top-quality lenses and cameras. One of my first 35mm SLR's was a rebadged Zenit B...wow...what garbage it was! Soooo pathetically behind the times that in 1977, it was at least two decades behind Japanese-made and engineered cameras in terms of features, and wayyyyy below the level of quality of 1960's and 1970's Japanese cameras.

I read the above first look of the camera, as well as the dPreview first look a few days ago...the collaboration...wow...just wow. It's as if Rolls-Royce decided to hook up with Yugo. Still--this is basically a Leica, wearing another name badge, but the lenses are totally Russian designs and are _not_ Leica designed lenses.


----------



## vin88 (Oct 9, 2018)

I think the  first Russ camera was the Kiev (made by
German equipment and German labor) I have a few and one Russ lens with blue glass.  I like my Russ lenses,   BUT.  is there any modern digital cameras that will accept the "leica screw base"?  vin


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2018)

I think that one could adapt Leica thread mount lenses to a number of mirrorless cameras, like Panasonic,Olympus,Sony,etc. 

Also, LTM (Leica Thread Mount) lenses can be adapted to Leica M-mount by way of lens adapters sold by a number of vendors, and in that way could be used on digital Leica M-mount rangefinder cameras, which are both "modern" and digital.


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 9, 2018)

Mirrorless + LTM ... looks prettier on my black NEX-6.



NEX-3 with Canon LTM by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## vin88 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks guys !  I should kick loose with one of my pension checks and "buy a screw mount digital camera body".   vin


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 12, 2018)

As @Derrel mentioned ... I think you will be able to find an M39/LTM adapter to fit almost all mirrorless cameras.


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 12, 2018)

vin88 said:


> I think the  first Russ camera was the Kiev (made by
> German equipment and German labor) I have a few and one Russ lens with blue glass.  I like my Russ lenses,   BUT.  is there any modern digital cameras that will accept the "leica screw base"?  vin


I've got 3 adapters from Lecia screw to MFT - no Leica lenses for them though.
I found someone selling very cheap (£1 ea) & noticed they could be dismantled to give a MFT mount that can have small lenses fitted via the 3 grub screws... 
My M39 lenses are all enlarger models so need a focusing mount.


----------



## vin88 (Oct 12, 2018)

what is MFT?  the lecia"M series" is bayonet,  there are 3 inserts for  lecia screw.  each activates the range finder for a particular lecia lens  of the M series.  when you screw in an old lecia lens,   the range finder may not be accurate.  now, if you  use a digital camera ( like a sony  nez -6)   you would focus the lens using  the camera screen?    vin


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 13, 2018)

Sorry, MFT is Micro four thirds


----------

